# Garmin edge 800



## st3v3 (8 Mar 2012)

Garmin edge 800 wanted, Tell us what you've got.


----------



## martint235 (8 Mar 2012)

Linky


----------



## Edwards80 (8 Mar 2012)

I bought the basic one from here http://www.handtec.co.uk/product.php/3510/garmin-edge-800- and use the opencyclemaps - very pleased with it.


----------



## theloafer (8 Mar 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I bought the basic one from here http://www.handtec.co.uk/product.php/3510/garmin-edge-800- and use the opencyclemaps - very pleased with it.


+1...


----------



## st3v3 (11 Mar 2012)

Cheers chaps but wanted to use cash not card..


----------



## al-fresco (11 Mar 2012)

I got the Edge 800 with full UK 1:50,000 maps in Halford's sale for £232


----------



## st3v3 (11 Mar 2012)

al-fresco said:


> I got the Edge 800 with full UK 1:50,000 maps in Halford's sale for £232



Checked halfords and there not that cheap at the moment.


----------



## al-fresco (11 Mar 2012)

st3v3 said:


> Checked halfords and there not that cheap at the moment.


 
No - I think they made a mistake in their sale pricing!


----------

